# Bosch Thread Router Template Adapter/Porter Cable



## megreene (Dec 13, 2008)

I received a Bosch Router Kit for Xmas.
Should I buy the Bosch thread router template adapter as a single unit, and then buy a PC style kit, or just buy the Bosch thread router template adapter kit RA1125 that includes the thread adapter in the Bosch kit.
I was told the Bosch units were not made very well, and that I shoud use the PC style units. They stated that the adapters were not the same quality as the PC steel router units.

Also I want to procure a small set of router bits, not the 50 unit box sets from China. Send me some suggestion.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi megreene

The Bosch adapter will work fine with the BRASS guides..

Brass guide sets
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=51208&cat=1,43000

Router bit set
http://woodworkersworld.net/sets_router_bit_bits.shtml

adapter
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1100-...f=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1230248564&sr=1-14


=========


megreene said:


> I received a Bosch Router Kit for Xmas.
> Should I buy the Bosch thread router template adapter as a single unit, and then buy a PC style kit, or just buy the Bosch thread router template adapter kit RA1125 that includes the thread adapter in the Bosch kit.
> I was told the Bosch units were not made very well, and that I shoud use the PC style units. They stated that the adapters were not the same quality as the PC steel router units.
> 
> Also I want to procure a small set of router bits, not the 50 unit box sets from China. Send me some suggestion.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Contrary to many posts I've read in many forums, I use, and like, the Bosch Guides. They are easily installed, easily removed, and, with just a little care while aligning the base plate, are perfectly centered.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Regarding bit sets, my suggestion would be to think about the operations you'll be using the router for, and then buy bits accordingly, perhaps including a couple of different sizes in the common profiles for added versatility. High-quality carbide bits are preferred (Whiteside and Eagle being among the best).


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Bosch quick release guide bushings work fine. The reason so many opt to use the PC style bushings is the fact that they are available with 1/4" necks in all sizes, and they are brass which will not loosen like the PC style steel bushings. Pay close attention when buying a set of bushings, some sets have all 1/4" necks and others like the set from Rockler is mixed with longer necks. It is better to have them all the same length to avoid confusion when making and using templates. I own the Bosch guides and PC style guides and am happy with all of them.


----------

